# CPUs/Pins/Circuit Boards and Fingers Same solution/process?



## THE SNOMAN (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey All,
First post and of course new to this. I have a good selection the subject items and have started reading about processing these. Just starting Hoke's also. There seems to be videos and talk about using AP to process fingers. Can I use AP to do all of the subject items at the same time? Will there be a problem if I mix the pins with my fingers? (being that the pins have other metals) I ask this because I am starting to break down my stash and want to separate things if I have to. 
As for circuit boards like cell phones, I can process these as is correct? I don't have to remove everything else on the board do I? I want to break down my stash properly the first time.
Sorry for the super rookie questions guys.
Thanks
David


----------



## butcher (Dec 15, 2013)

copper II chloride leach will work for fine copper plated with gold, it can be used on a wide variety of material once you understand the chemistry going on in the reactions.

Your material needs pre-processing, and rarely is it a good Idea to mix materials being processed.


SNOMAN,
Keep studying, at this point I suggest you just save up most of that scrap, and concentrate on Hoke's book, the getting acquainted experiments.

Memory fingers is a good learning tool ( make sure you do not have solder).This can give you some material to practice the experiments in Hoke's book while learning the basic principles.


----------



## nickvc (Dec 16, 2013)

As Butcher advised carry on reading. Although many items seem similar the base metals can be and are different which require different recovery methods. Use the search function here on the forum to research the various pieces you have and see which methods are used by the members to process them, anything containing tin is a prime example of needing separation from your other scrap and AP can be fouled by metals other than copper.


----------



## THE SNOMAN (Dec 16, 2013)

Separation it is then. Thanks butcher. After reading many posts about guys jumping into this then getting it wrong I have decided to wait till winter is over before I am going to attempt this so lots of time to read. I'm just itching to work on my scrap lol and also i have time to pick up the many tools and chems i will need.
Thanks again for the quick reply!!

David


----------



## butcher (Dec 16, 2013)

David, to do a good job workers need good tools and have them in good working order.

Stannous chloride and other testing procedures are tools you will be needing, getting these tools ready through the winter will put you many steps ahead of the game for the better weather.

Hokes book and practicing those simple experiments, are the tools that you need, this will give you a chance to do some lab work through the winter, this will teach you much of what you need to know and understand when you do begin, you will learn how these metals react to different acids, it will help you understand why things are done a certain way, it will also be a very valuable tool when you do process, with the understanding you gain it helps you to troubleshoot problems or avoid problems.

The testing experiments, will be your eyes, to be able to see where your values are, without this valuable tool you would be blind, and blindly losing your values.

Time also helps you to build your scrap pile as you learn more, the time you spend this winter studying will also put you much closer to gold in your melting dish, than you would have by jumping into something you do not quite understanding and losing your gold trying to learn by doing, you will still learn by doing, but this way you will have a very good understanding of what you will be doing.

David, this is a smart move on your part, keep studying, if you need help ask.

PS I wouldn't rush out and buy a whole bunch of chemicals and high dollar lab-ware, you can build your lab as you learn what you will actually need and know you need it, my lab is simple most of my equipment you could find at the second hand store in the kitchen supply section, some chemicals I buy, but several I can make myself, when I first started I bought a bunch of stuff, that I still have not used. I have some chemicals over 5 years old, and a batch of lab-glass still packed in the boxes.
when I first started I spent good money on poor scrap or spent way more than the scrap was worth, if I would have studied better I could have saved myself quite a bit of money which would have meant more gold in my poke.

Much of the advice you get from members here, is advice they have learned by doing it wrong, they are trying to help you not to have to repeat the same mistakes, many of us have made. Listening can save you from many of those same mistakes, save you money and get you more gold, again putting you closer to that pure gold in your dish.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Dec 17, 2013)

Greetings Snowman...
Good luck on your new adventure and hopefully that gold bug don't bite to hard at first...
As stated, read and learn... Answering to your other question. Seperate everything and anything untill you find out what containes what.

Look through the "where to find PMs" section. It's amasing what they used to make what and where to find what.

Soon you too will be looking at everything with potential.

Read through Hoke's book visualizing the experiments but remember, it's a very old book containning many bad/ outdated practices like dumping solutions down the drain.
This forum as you poke around will point out the right way to process eveything and anything.

Happy adventures
B.S.


----------



## THE SNOMAN (Dec 17, 2013)

You know I watched many vids on youtube and thought "I can do that, that looks easy". So I decided to do a bit more homework and stumbled onto here. Now after reading quite a few posts, I realize there is a way more to doing this then meets the eye. So I am now a student and will follow all the advice here. I want it to work right the first time!! I started Hoke's today. 
Thanks all for your replies and thank you butcher for the words of wisdom!

This grasshopper will learn to fly one day. 

SNOMAN (yaaaa....it's snowing out)

And if anyone else has any advice, I'm all ears! Well I guess in this case all eyes. lol


----------



## niteliteone (Dec 17, 2013)

Sounds like someone has seen the "golden" light at the end of the tunnel  
Looking forward to reading some of your up-coming adventures.  
Just be sure to study before adding chemicals so when something doesn't go as expected, you will actually get good answers, instead of "you should have already read how to do this" type of answers.

Welcome to the family. 8)


----------



## nickvc (Dec 18, 2013)

Snoman I think you have the makings of a good new member, you listen to the advice given and don't moan at having to study. As you get further into this new subject you will quickly realise just how massive a subject it is and how many methods and processes exist and how many things you need to understand to even follow what's occurring and will likely occur.
Advance knowledge is all valuable in recovery and refining, a point many newbies fail to grasp, the elder members aren't been unpleasant for the fun of it but trying to get all members to do the necessary reading for their own good to allow the successful and safe recovery and refining of their scrap.
Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## THE SNOMAN (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks guys! I appreciate the words of encouragement. I will let you know how things go. Hokes is interesting!!

Pray fo Snow!

Anyone out there from Ontario, Canada?


----------



## rewalston (Dec 19, 2013)

THE SNOMAN said:


> Thanks guys! I appreciate the words of encouragement. I will let you know how things go. Hokes is interesting!!
> 
> Pray fo Snow!
> 
> Anyone out there from Ontario, Canada?


 I'm in Ontario, roughly 1 hr from Toronto.

Rusty


----------



## THE SNOMAN (Dec 19, 2013)

Which direction Rusty? I'm near Barrie and thats almost an hr from Toronto


----------



## Palladium (Dec 19, 2013)

Sometimes i think Butcher is using Dragon Speech!
Ain't know way i could type as much as he does and as many replies with the substance that they contain. I'm lucky to be able to make the post i do and not literally butcher them for grammar, punctuation, and structure. And thank god for the spell checker!
Butcher you're doing a hell of a job as far as i'm concerned and i just wanted to take the time to say that being as how i was reading this thread and it just came to mind.


----------



## butcher (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for the compliment Ralph.

I am not sure what dragon speech is.

I have Harold and the forum to thank for helping me learn to write better.

Some times it does does take me some time to type, but I can use two fingers and my thumb now.

I also have a some secret weapons, frugal refiner and other members are quick to point a mistake, helping to keep me on my toes, and helping me to look better than I am.

The way my mind and thoughts ramble on, many times I wonder if what I type even makes sense at all.


----------



## rewalston (Dec 19, 2013)

THE SNOMAN said:


> Which direction Rusty? I'm near Barrie and thats almost an hr from Toronto


I live in Newmarket.


----------



## THE SNOMAN (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh, very close. Do you refine right now? Wait, I just noticed you have been a member for quite some time. Would love to meet one day when I get into this further. Have to finish Hoke's  You must be a seasoned vet at this?


----------



## rewalston (Dec 21, 2013)

THE SNOMAN said:


> Oh, very close. Do you refine right now? Wait, I just noticed you have been a member for quite some time. Would love to meet one day when I get into this further. Have to finish Hoke's  You must be a seasoned vet at this?



Seasoned only in study. I collect and recycle scrap and ewaste. I'm still gathering materials and supplies. But I'm always willing to talk with someone especially if they live close to me...Two heads are always better than one.

Rusty


----------



## THE SNOMAN (Dec 22, 2013)

So true. Maybe one day we'll do that. Now back to Hoke's. 
Have a Merry Christmas Rusty!


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 23, 2013)

Welcome to the family, Snowman! Nice posts!


----------



## THE SNOMAN (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you Solar! I'm just glad I found this Forum before I jumped into things otherwise I would be one of those guy's asking about my plaid coloured solution and wanting to know where my gold is. lol I don't mean to pick on anyone but I found some posts rather funny. 

Merry Christmas All!!


----------



## rewalston (Dec 23, 2013)

Merry Christmas Snoman and to everyone else in this great big family...and for those who don't believe in Christmas .....HAPPY HOLIDAYS


----------



## eaglewings35 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hokes book is an awesome resource. I found myself having to backtrack an re-read certain pages.
But it helped me in the long run. When I first started and I did a quick scan of the book and thought
that I had it all figured out. Man was I wrong !!!! So I put everything down and actually read the book,
and tried to understand it. Then I had some more resources here on the forum that helped make sense
of the things that I questioned (Thanks Butcher and Steve) I finally ended up with "Twins" from my first melt !!
One was 8 grams and the other was 8.4 grams. So, as a testament to Harold "Read, Read, and Read some more"
It really does pay off.

Eaglewings35


----------



## butcher (Dec 26, 2013)

WOW, Great job eaglewings.
I know you worked hard for that gold, and the gold holds good value, but the real value you are gaining is the education. Too bad we cannot measure that education on a scale and sell it, but we can use it to recover and refine the gold.
Now you have a good picture for an avatar, maybe you will feel a little better about discussing what your learning on open forum where the rest of us can learn along with you.

Twins for Christmas, a great start for the New Year.


----------

